# I Just Need A Second Opinion Before Doing This



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

hey,

after thought and a few helpful replies I've come to the conclusion that neither of my tanks are cycled. I have better filtration on my 55 gallon than my 25.

the nitrites in my 25 are super high right now anyway.

the ammonia in my 55 is zero. nitrites have started at .25 and nitrates at less than 5.

Im thinking since the water is healthier in the 55 I should put them in there tomorrow.

is this a wise choice?

also...should I do a water change with 55 gallons worth of aquasafe in the 55 gal before putting them in ?

and yes... ill put the existing filter from my 25 onto the 55. its very powerful so itll help, plus im sure its hold plenty of beneficial bacteria


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

get some Bio Spira if you are real worried about the fish cycle... Outting in the filter from the old canister should be fine but if you want to be save then add Bio Spira. Dont do a water change...


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

sadboy said:


> get some Bio Spira if you are real worried about the fish cycle... Outting in the filter from the old canister should be fine but if you want to be save then add Bio Spira. Dont do a water change...


I have big als muti purpose bio support. its like the same thing. and ok I wont change the water.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

sadboy said:


> get some Bio Spira if you are real worried about the fish cycle... Outting in the filter from the old canister should be fine but if you want to be save then add Bio Spira. Dont do a water change...


its fine putting the bio support in with the fish right?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

dont klnow about bip suport but Bio Spira sells one that comes with the little bacteria already all. Make sure it's cold if that's the way you want to go.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

sadboy said:


> dont klnow about bip suport but Bio Spira sells one that comes with the little bacteria already all. Make sure it's cold if that's the way you want to go.


how cold?

the tank water?

dont the ps need around80 though?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

what I am saying is that if you buy Bio Spira from a LFS, make sue it's cold. The cold Bio Spira comes with live active bacteria.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

sadboy said:


> what I am saying is that if you buy Bio Spira from a LFS, make sue it's cold. The cold Bio Spira comes with live active bacteria.


no worries. the bio support comes with 3 million live bacteria in every teaspoon


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

amazonjungle, you should read this: http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Bacteria_bottles_do_they_work


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> amazonjungle, you should read this: http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Bacteria_bottles_do_they_work


thanks!

thats really interesting.

I learn something new every time you guys post a reply


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I woudn't trust those bacteria bottles (except BioSpira)... just check your water parameters daily and make small water changes if needed while cycle is done...


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> I woudn't trust those bacteria bottles (except BioSpira)... just check your water parameters daily and make small water changes if needed while cycle is done...


but you think the pygos would be okay switching over tomorrow?

the nitrites in my 25 are like dark purple. nitrites in my 55 are like .25.

should I throw in my 20-40 gallon tetra powerfilter too?

thanks!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Personally i'd put them in the bigger tank with better water parameters and the extra filter... anyway you should check your water parameters daily and make partial water changes if needed...


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Personally i'd put them in the bigger tank with better water parameters and the extra filter... anyway you should check your water parameters daily and make partial water changes if needed...


oh and congrats on almost 10,000 posts!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Keep us updated... thank you, but i'm not there yet


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Keep us updated... thank you, but i'm not there yet


thanks for everything hannibal.

heres my new tank http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/200752-new-tank/


----------

